# Just curious...for the guys...which TYPE is more sexy to you?



## iamwhatiseem (May 21, 2016)

So which *TYPE...* pretty, seeming "good girl"...

A






Or...B...
The slutty..."Bad Girl"...


----------



## S.J. (May 21, 2016)

Both look like sluts.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 21, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Both look like sluts.



I agree


----------



## ZackB (May 21, 2016)

The top, if I had to choose. She looks less sticky than the ones on the bottom.

My favorite type is the slightly nerdy, late bloomers, which pretty much covers all of the female Fox anchors.


----------



## daws101 (May 21, 2016)

bear513 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Both look like sluts.
> ...


yeah, but you fuck them anyway.
you're lying if you said you won't.


----------



## Hossfly (May 21, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> So which *TYPE...* pretty, seeming "good girl"...
> 
> A
> 
> ...


Any one of them who can remove her dentures and over 18. Just browsing of course.


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> So which *TYPE...* pretty, seeming "good girl"...
> 
> A
> 
> ...




Of the ones given --- A, without a doubt.  Simply because of all the artificial shit going on in B.  Not to mention there's nothing sexy about the look of a 14-year-old.


----------



## daws101 (May 21, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > So which *TYPE...* pretty, seeming "good girl"...
> ...


 you got high standards !


----------



## S.J. (May 21, 2016)

The difference between A and B is the clothes and the perfume.  A would smell better while she's giving you an STD.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 21, 2016)

They all look sexy, some more than others but you couldn't pay me to deal with a 19 year old female brain again.


----------



## Hossfly (May 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


This one's over 18.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 21, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> They all look sexy, some more than others but you couldn't pay me to deal with a 19 year old female brain again.



Damn straight.... although I was gone in an instant as soon as the games began.


----------



## daws101 (May 21, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


The upside is she can suck the armor off a tank.


----------



## OnePercenter (May 21, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Both look like sluts.



*Both look like sluts.
*
If you could 'get it up' you'd do all.


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

iamwhatiseem, this seems like a Bonziesque thread.    Are you channeling the Bonz?


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 21, 2016)

I like them with a little bit of bad girl in them, because they know how to have fun and have fewer hangups.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem, this seems like a Bonziesque thread.    Are you channeling the Bonz?



Yeah well...it stemmed from another thread I was in...I was curious just how many men even find sluts sexy after turning...I don't know...20, and you stop thinking of women as two globes and a vagina.


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem, this seems like a Bonziesque thread.    Are you channeling the Bonz?
> ...



As if men have any room to talk about "sluts."    Men are sluts.  

I don't find either of those pictures sexy.  None of them are not my type.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Okay Chris, post a picture of a woman that you find to be your type.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 21, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> I like them with a little bit of bad girl in them, because they know how to have fun and have fewer hangups.



No kidding, I went on a blind date...allow me to digress for a moment before I finish this...let me tell you just how BLIND it was - an ex girlfriend I had calls me up and says she has a friend that wants to go out with me. So I agree to meet her (my ex) in a parking lot after work. she shows me a picture of this attractive red head. Nice smile...pretty...so I said "Yeah I'll meet her"...so we meet at my ex's apartment and her husband...and the girl knocks on the door, walks in...AND IT ISN"T THE GIRL IN THE PICTURE!!!!  It was someone else!....

  so back to the original post...anyway, the most sex freak girl I ever went out with was a Pentecostal girl....complete with the 10 ft long hair and equally long dress. She was an animal.
You never can tell.


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Mila Kunis.  She's gorgeous.  Of course, I look at more than tits and ass.  Face is more important to most women, I think.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Mila Kunis.  She's gorgeous.  Of course, I look at more than tits and ass.  Face is more important to most women, I think.



She reminds me of my daughter...they look similar.


----------



## norwegen (May 21, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> So which *TYPE...* pretty, seeming "good girl"...
> 
> A
> 
> ...


I'll pick B.  There's three of 'em.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 21, 2016)

norwegen said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > So which *TYPE...* pretty, seeming "good girl"...
> ...



Good point.  

Hey.............lemmie change my answer to B.


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mila Kunis.  She's gorgeous.  Of course, I look at more than tits and ass.  Face is more important to most women, I think.
> ...



She has such pretty big doe eyes.  

Now, you're going to have all the guys trying to get you to set them up with your daughter!


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Mila Kunis.  She's gorgeous.  Of course, I look at more than tits and ass.  Face is more important to most women, I think.




Really?  That face?  That face looks like she's just been told "I'm sorry, your dog and cat have just been killed in a horrible chainsaw explosion.  In the rain".


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mila Kunis.  She's gorgeous.  Of course, I look at more than tits and ass.  Face is more important to most women, I think.
> ...



Shut up, Pogo.  What do you know about beauty?  Nothing.  

This coming from the guy who says Bonzi gives him wood.  Lol.


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

norwegen said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > So which *TYPE...* pretty, seeming "good girl"...
> ...




Reminds me of a joke.  Better read aloud than in text:

Why does Michael Jackson like 28 year olds?

--- because _there's twenty of them._


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mila Kunis.  She's gorgeous.  Of course, I look at more than tits and ass.  Face is more important to most women, I think.
> ...



You have terrible taste in women.  Just terrible.


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




I can tell depression when I see it.  This one looks like a Dallas Cowgirls fan --- just as the game ends.   CLEARLY she needs a visit from Mister Happy.


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



That's so old archaeologists found it written in a cave.


----------



## mdk (May 21, 2016)

I think A is sexier, but that dress is ungodly. Yuck!


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



That's her sexy but innocent look!    You are out of touch!


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

mdk said:


> I think A is sexier, but that dress is ungodly. Yuck!



True.  That is one ugly dress.  Lol.  Thankfully, a man with taste around here!


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



And you're the one I'm talking to... oops.


----------



## Yarddog (May 21, 2016)

No one has voted for B yet curiously enough,    guess JR hasnt' checked in today


----------



## Yarddog (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I think A is sexier, but that dress is ungodly. Yuck!
> ...


I'll vote for you Cris


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I think A is sexier, but that dress is ungodly. Yuck!
> ...



Thanks, but you sure are fickle.


----------



## mdk (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I think A is sexier, but that dress is ungodly. Yuck!
> ...



You're right about Mila as well. Meow! lol


----------



## Yarddog (May 21, 2016)

mdk said:


> I think A is sexier, but that dress is ungodly. Yuck!




Id have to see the way she walks,  that tells a lot


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



More like a morphine-suicide watch look.  She looks like she's just been told she has to eat brussels sprouts and then kiss Donald Rump.

It's prolly that sixteen pounds of makeup dragging her eyes down.


----------



## Yarddog (May 21, 2016)

A has nice Eyes and a nice smile,   the dress could have just been a mistake.


----------



## Tilly (May 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You're not wrong! She's scary without all that make up.


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



She is wearing a lot of makeup there.


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> This coming from the guy who says Bonzi gives him wood. Lol.



Hey, I saw a joke opening and I drove a truck through it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm shameless that way.  When opportunity knocks, no joke is too cheap.


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh come on!  That's just a bad picture.  Here is another.


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

I think Mila is cute!


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I don't see an image.  But _with_ that 1800 metric tonnes of makeup is scary enough.  It could hardly get worse.


----------



## mdk (May 21, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We all have pictures like that of us. You should have seen what looked like this morning after last evenings bourbon flued extravaganza. lol


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

What about this one?    Not slutty?  Good first lady material, am I right?  Lol.


----------



## mdk (May 21, 2016)

She looks super in this LBD.


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



OK, I see that one. 

Wtf is her problem?  Can it even be expressed in English?
Actually that's a lot less scary than the makeup magnet photo.  Here she just looks morose, but at least real.


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



What about this one?  Better?


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

I'm curious as to all the men who will chime in about Melania Trumps pics after they called those young girls "slutty" and made fun of them.  Well, I guess women like Melania must be a role model for them?


----------



## mdk (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> What about this one?    Not slutty?  Good first lady material, am I right?  Lol.



Nothing screams FLOTUS like a metal brassiere trimmed in black fur. lol


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



WAAAAAAAY better.  Is that the same girl?

What happened?  It stopped raining?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I'm curious as to all the men who will chime in about Melania Trumps pics after they called those young girls "slutty" and made fun of them.  Well, I guess women like Melania must be a role model for them?



Not a big fan of the "owl look"....just don't like it when women surround their eyes with all that black shit


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious as to all the men who will chime in about Melania Trumps pics after they called those young girls "slutty" and made fun of them.  Well, I guess women like Melania must be a role model for them?
> ...



Well, we have to give them a break there.  They don't apply their own makeup.  That is what makeup artists are for.


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Well, nobody smiles ALL the time.  Maybe she was sad that day.


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> A has nice Eyes and a nice smile,   the dress could have just been a mistake.



I don't follow why the dress is "bad".  OK it's kind of a toga and looks like a challenge to get off, but it's a nice color complement.

Those chicklettes in "B" though ---- yeah, nice fashion statemint.


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > A has nice Eyes and a nice smile,   the dress could have just been a mistake.
> ...



It's just an ugly looking dress.  The color, the cut, the style - all ugly.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > A has nice Eyes and a nice smile,   the dress could have just been a mistake.
> ...



I was just curious if most guys were like me...slutty women do nothing for me, never have.


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Hm -- I kinda like it, but what do I know.  
I will defer to your knowledge, and the dress will just have to come off.


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



You could have picked some "slutties" that look older than 14.... that's why I immediately voted it down.


----------



## Hossfly (May 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


.......15 years later................


----------



## mdk (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



I actually like that shade of gray, but the white sash with the black doodad...nope, nope, nope.


----------



## Hossfly (May 21, 2016)

How about a Canuck hottie?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Well...honestly...you ever type slutty in Google images?  Not easy finding ones that DON'T look like teenagers.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 21, 2016)

Oh fer....is this dress better?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 21, 2016)

Actually I wish I chose this one...she is very pretty


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yeah, those girls are just teenagers.


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That is disgusting!


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Oh fer....is this dress better?



I'd say no.  Looks like a bedsheet with holes in it.


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Oh fer....is this dress better?



Meh it's okay.  It could be a teensy bit shorter though.


----------



## Hossfly (May 21, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Actually I wish I chose this one...she is very pretty


This one thinks you're HOT.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Oh fer....is this dress better?
> ...



Okay so we have established I can not pick out dresses...


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



TBH --- no, I never have.  True story.

I've got better sites for that...


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Now this dress is hot!  I love that dress!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




At the same time try typing "pretty woman in sundress" in Google images...same thing, they all look like pencils and teenagers...


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Here's one.  Lol.  There are lots of them.


----------



## Hossfly (May 21, 2016)

Eye candy for the ladies.


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Nah, I liked the "A" one already.  Kinda says "toga party" but hey, nothing wrong with that.  When in roam....


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Now that's much better --- as far as age anyway.  At least I don't feel like I'm in junior high school.

But those tats..... sigh.  Gonna have to turn out the lights.


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Eye candy for the ladies.
> 
> 
> View attachment 75575



Oh gross!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Now that's much better --- as far as age anyway.  At least I don't feel like I'm in junior high school.
> 
> But those tats..... sigh.  Gonna have to turn out the lights.



Yeah...not a tat person either. To me, a woman's body is as good as it gets. Putting tattoos on it is like taking a black marker to a great work of art.


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



That's the slutty one!


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Ugh, that picture of the guy with snots really grosses me out.  I'm literally gagging.


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Eye candy for the ladies.
> ...



I must say, Hoss has .... how shall we say.... an unusual collection of pics.


----------



## Hossfly (May 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Them's my neighbors! You should see some of their younguns.


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well if we're supposed to choose between "A" and this, it might be a contest.  Except for the tattoos.

TBH when I saw the poll I didn't see a "good"/"slutty" contrast, whatever that's supposed to mean, and I'm not sure I do.  I saw a contrast in age.  One girl acting her age and three not so much.  I'm drawn to the real over the artificial and to the experienced over the rookies.

The whole concept of "slutty" is such a double-standard bullshit measure anyway, plus it's impossible to make such a judgment from a still picture.


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Now that's much better --- as far as age anyway.  At least I don't feel like I'm in junior high school.
> ...



Some are okay.  Some people get way carried away with them.  It's almost like they are an addiction of some sort!


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Well, there's not much question with the one I posted.  She is a porn star.    Lol.


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Pics or they don't have 'em!

Easy for me to say  -- none of these pics even show up unless I kill AdBlock...


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Oh thank god, I'm on the next page so I don't have to look at that disgusting picture again.  Hossfly, if you keep posting those, I'm going to have to put you on ignore so that I don't barf at those gross pictures!    Seriously, that last one made me almost throw up!


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I have adblock, and I see them . . .  unfortunately.  Lol.


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



This will be a linguistic tangent but --- how is it that everybody in porn is a "porn _*star*_"?  Aren't there any mediocre-to-weak porn actors? 

Or is this just a PC thing where everybody's a "winner" (star)?

Things that make ya go hmmmm.


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Okay, Mr. Picky Pants.  Porn actress.  Better?


----------



## Yarddog (May 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > A has nice Eyes and a nice smile,   the dress could have just been a mistake.
> ...



Im not sayin the dress is Bad,   but for those who think it makes her look slutty


Hossfly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Please stop it......


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I don't see them at all.  I wait for your review and then see 'em.


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



She was not the slutty one.  The bottom three were the slutty ones.  The top one was the "nice girl."  Whatever that means.


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No, not your personal preference, I'm just noting --- when we (in general) speak of somebody who works in porn, the phrase is always "porn star".  Like to be in porn is automatically to be a "star".  I just find that curious.


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



"Whatever that means" indeed.  Aye, there's the rub.  No pun intended.  What _does_ that mean?


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Maybe we should start being more PC about it and referring to them as "porn technicians."


----------



## Yarddog (May 21, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Eye candy for the ladies.
> 
> 
> View attachment 75575



Its a mystery why some of us are just not photogenic, could it just be the asemmetrical face? or is it something else with this fellow?


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Nice, caring and sweet and sometimes shy is what I was told.  Lol.  Those are the ones you have to look out for if you ask me.  Lol.  They are hiding something.


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well think about it -- there must be people in porn who are just not that good at it.  What do we call them?


----------



## Yarddog (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




I was referring to the 15 years later in purple,  thats the nice one?


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Porn slobs??


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Oh, I thought you were talking about picture A in the OP.  This is getting confusing!  Lol.


----------



## Hossfly (May 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Like "corn cob"?


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



  Love the duct tape diaper.


----------



## Gracie (May 21, 2016)

First one looks like a lady. Someone you want to take home to your family, raise your kids. Second pic are tramps. Why buy cow when you get the milk for free?


----------



## Gracie (May 21, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> First one looks like a lady. Someone you want to take home to your family, raise your kids. Second pic are tramps. Why buy cow when you get the milk for free?



Glad I don't have any daughters!    I don't have to worry about my son posing for pics like that!


----------



## Gracie (May 21, 2016)

Guys are whores. But they at least know which ones to take home to introduce to Mom.


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

I can't figure out how those skirts can cover their butts!  That is a mystery to me.


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

How is the blonde girl's butt not coming out of that teensy little skirt?    I've seen these skirts in the stores and wondered the same thing.  How on earth could those skirts cover your butt?  It's like magic.  Lol.


----------



## S.J. (May 21, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Both look like sluts.
> ...


Speak for yourself, whore hopper.


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Guys are whores. But they at least know which ones to take home to introduce to Mom.



Really?  What if Mom is like....


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Guys are whores. But they at least know which ones to take home to introduce to Mom.
> ...



She needs a new wardrobe.  Lol.  Her shirt looks dirty, and her pants are too low.


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Yeah the top does look dingy.  But no, the pants are exactly right.  

---- for now.  Because they look in a still picture like they're dropping.


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Perv!


----------



## Gracie (May 21, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Guys are whores. But they at least know which ones to take home to introduce to Mom.
> ...


Run. Fast. Far away. Unless you are in to slutty skanky ho's and their slutty skanky ho mothers.


----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)

You know who else is really cute?  Zooey Deschanel.  She's funny too.  I like her.


----------



## OnePercenter (May 21, 2016)

S.J. said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



*Speak for yourself, whore hopper.*

Struck a nerve, did I?


----------



## S.J. (May 21, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


Why would you think that?


----------



## baileyn45 (May 21, 2016)

Put me down for A. Much classier.. As far as the dress I'm the last person to comment on clothes. Before I got married my sisters picked out the clothes I wore, Now that I'm married I'm not allowed to pick out clothes unless I'm going to fish in them.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> You know who else is really cute?  Zooey Deschanel.  She's funny too.  I like her.



You know, I really like her as well.  Have ever since I saw her in "Hitchhikers Guide to The Galaxy". 

And yeah................she's got that girl next door look, but she's also got enough "bag girl 'tude" to make her very attractive.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 22, 2016)

Gracie said:


>


Too expensive. Let her bankrupt someone else.


----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)

Chris is a gaunt crack whore. She has no idea as to what constitutes beauty.


----------



## ChrisL (May 22, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You know who else is really cute?  Zooey Deschanel.  She's funny too.  I like her.
> ...



A "bag girl" tude?  Lol.  That's a funny typo.


----------



## ChrisL (May 22, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You know who else is really cute?  Zooey Deschanel.  She's funny too.  I like her.
> ...



I agree.  She's beautiful.


----------



## ZackB (May 22, 2016)

Is Chris agreeing with herself?


----------

